# Weekly Competition 2021-47



## Mike Hughey (Nov 23, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R U2 R2 U' F' U2 R U2 R F' R
*2. *R' U F2 R2 U' R2 U' R U R' U2
*3. *U R U' F' U' R2 F U' F2 U' R
*4. *U2 R U' R2 F R F' U' F R2 F'
*5. *U' R U' R2 U F2 U' F R U' R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 L' U2 F2 U L2 U R' F B2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 D' L F
*2. *R' F R2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 L B F' D R U L U2 L B'
*3. *L' R' D2 F2 R' U2 F2 D2 F2 B' R' B2 U' B' R U2 B' L2 U'
*4. *D L2 B2 R' D2 B2 R D2 L R2 U2 R' D2 B L D U' F R' U'
*5. *D2 R' B D F U D' B U2 L2 D' L2 B2 U R2 F2 B2 R U

*4x4x4*
*1. *U' F' R' D2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F L2 U2 R U L B L2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 R D Fw2 D2 L U' Fw2 U2 R' Fw R2 D Rw2 F' L2 Uw Rw' Uw2 U' Fw B2 F
*2. *B' D2 F' R2 F B2 D2 R2 B' D' R' U L' U F' R F2 R2 B L' Rw2 Uw2 D' Fw2 B' U2 F L2 Uw2 U' F2 D B L B' Rw F' R' Fw' R Uw Fw2 L B2 Rw' D2
*3. *D2 L F2 U2 L R U2 F2 U2 R2 B' U' L R2 D B R' D F2 R2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 D' R D2 Fw2 D' L' Uw2 R2 F Rw2 D' R2 L Fw Rw' Fw' F' Uw D2 Fw'
*4. *B' L2 F' D2 R' B' L D F2 L2 U2 D R2 L2 U' R F D Uw2 F' R' Uw2 L' R' D2 L2 F Uw2 R' U2 R2 Uw B' R2 D' B2 R' Fw' Uw2 Rw' Fw F B' L'
*5. *B' D2 F U2 R2 B' D2 F R2 B' D' R B' L F2 U B2 R2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 L U' Rw2 U' B2 R Uw2 B2 R' D U2 F' U' Fw U L' D2 Rw' Fw Rw Uw D

*5x5x5*
*1. *R2 Dw Lw2 Uw' B2 F2 D R L2 Uw2 D' F2 B2 R F2 L' Fw' Lw' Dw2 Fw Uw' Lw' Bw' R' D L' Bw U Fw F L2 D' Dw' L2 U' D' Fw Bw Uw Fw2 D Fw2 U Uw' Fw Uw2 L' Rw Uw' Bw2 Fw2 D U L Rw Dw2 U Lw2 Fw2 R2
*2. *L2 U2 Dw2 B' Lw Rw2 Uw' U' D B2 Rw' R2 U2 Rw2 R2 B F' U Fw D L Lw2 Rw' F2 Uw Fw2 Bw2 L' Uw2 B' Bw' Lw' Fw2 Rw2 Lw D' F2 L' U Uw2 Dw' Bw' Dw' L' Fw Uw2 U R Bw R2 Bw L B' Fw' Lw2 L' F2 R' D' Uw
*3. *F B R L2 Fw' Lw' Bw Rw Dw Lw2 R2 Uw U2 Bw' Fw2 D Rw' D L2 Dw' Bw2 U Rw2 B Dw' Fw F2 Dw' U2 D2 L' U' Fw Rw2 Uw' Lw2 Bw Lw2 R' D2 Bw2 F Uw2 Dw2 F2 Bw L' Bw2 Rw' Dw Bw' U D Dw' B Fw2 Rw Uw Fw' D2
*4. *Dw B' L' Dw2 Bw F2 Uw L' D R2 Dw F Dw' L Fw' Bw F2 Uw2 Fw Uw2 B F2 Uw2 U D2 Dw2 R' Lw' Dw' F2 Dw U' Fw Lw2 L Rw U2 L' Bw Fw' Lw2 Bw2 F R2 U' D' Fw' D2 Lw2 B L B Fw F' L Bw2 Dw' L2 Lw' U'
*5. *U2 R' U' D' Fw2 Lw2 U' F' D2 U' Bw L U2 B Bw2 R2 Rw' L' U2 Dw L' Uw2 Rw' B' U' Uw2 Dw2 F' B' L Lw2 Rw2 B2 Lw' Bw2 F' Dw R' U' Fw R' Bw2 Dw B2 Uw Fw' R2 Lw Bw Fw U D2 F2 Uw L2 R' Bw' Rw B' Dw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *F' Rw Bw2 Uw 3Fw2 Rw Uw 3Fw' Rw' F Bw2 Lw2 U 3Rw R F' L F 3Uw' 3Rw Fw Uw R Uw F' 3Rw2 Fw 3Fw F2 3Uw L2 U2 3Fw' U' Uw F' Dw' Lw2 U 3Uw' Bw2 Lw Uw F' Dw' 3Fw2 Lw2 D Dw F 3Rw' L' R Bw Fw 3Fw B U F2 3Uw' L2 3Fw2 Rw' Lw Bw2 3Rw Rw Dw2 Lw' Uw B F Rw2 3Fw Bw Rw2 U2 3Rw Lw' Uw2
*2. *Rw' 3Rw' D2 B' Uw2 3Rw' B' L 3Uw' Bw Fw2 3Rw' Fw2 L' Lw2 B U D2 Rw' Uw2 R Lw F Lw2 3Fw' U' Dw D 3Rw2 Fw' D Dw2 Lw 3Rw Bw' B' L' 3Rw2 Fw Uw U' L2 Fw 3Uw2 Rw2 3Uw2 Dw2 F2 Uw' 3Rw2 Lw2 Rw2 3Uw' R Fw' 3Uw' Lw D R2 U Bw Fw2 F2 3Fw2 L' Uw' Dw2 L2 Dw Lw D2 R 3Fw2 R' U2 Lw2 Fw2 L' F U2
*3. *Dw 3Fw B' D2 Lw' F2 D Fw2 U 3Fw2 3Uw2 U' Rw 3Rw2 B Uw2 D2 Rw2 Fw' 3Rw' F L' Fw2 3Uw Uw Fw2 B2 3Fw U 3Rw' Dw' Uw2 R Bw' D Rw' R2 Dw' R2 D2 3Uw Fw' Dw' Rw' Uw Dw' U' 3Fw' Dw' Lw2 3Uw' B' R' 3Rw 3Fw D2 Lw 3Uw2 D 3Rw' D Lw2 3Uw' Bw U' Fw2 Lw2 L2 B Bw' D Rw 3Rw2 F2 Rw2 Uw' 3Fw U' Fw2 B
*4. *Lw' U R2 Uw2 B' Rw F2 B' 3Uw B' 3Rw' Bw 3Uw2 L2 Fw' Uw2 D' Bw2 D2 3Fw2 D2 B' 3Rw B Rw2 3Rw2 Lw Uw 3Uw2 Rw' L' D B' Uw2 Rw' Bw B Fw2 U F2 Dw' F2 3Rw R' Uw' Rw' Lw2 L2 R' Fw2 U Lw Dw F2 Rw' F' Fw D U R2 Bw' Uw' U B2 3Fw' Fw Uw R2 Dw' 3Rw L 3Fw2 3Uw' B' D2 Dw U R Lw2 Rw2
*5. *U L' Bw2 3Rw' Bw2 B Lw' 3Rw B 3Uw Dw' Fw B2 Bw 3Rw R' Lw2 D2 Uw' Lw2 3Rw F Rw' 3Uw' 3Fw2 Lw' U' 3Uw2 3Rw Bw' U2 3Uw D' R Dw U R Uw' R2 F' U R' Lw' 3Rw2 Uw F 3Rw' R2 D 3Uw Rw2 Uw' F R U 3Uw' R2 F' Dw Rw' 3Fw2 Uw2 D2 L2 F' B2 Rw2 Bw2 D' B' R2 Bw' D2 3Fw' R2 3Rw2 L2 Bw' 3Uw2 R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3Bw2 Bw U 3Rw2 Lw 3Lw' Bw2 U 3Lw D' R' Bw Dw2 3Uw2 U' D' 3Fw' Lw' 3Bw2 L Bw2 F 3Uw' 3Fw' Fw R F2 Bw2 Rw' Dw Lw' Dw R' Lw Rw2 3Lw 3Bw U2 Dw2 Fw2 Dw Uw 3Fw2 Fw2 Uw2 3Dw Fw2 Lw' F2 Bw' 3Bw2 D2 3Bw' D' Uw Lw L D2 Uw2 3Uw2 3Fw' Uw 3Lw' 3Rw 3Dw2 3Rw2 F2 Uw2 B2 3Dw Dw2 B2 R2 3Bw Lw2 Dw Fw Dw2 Fw D2 L 3Lw2 3Rw2 3Fw' 3Lw 3Rw2 Fw' Uw2 Bw 3Bw 3Uw' Fw' L2 Uw 3Bw' 3Lw 3Dw2 3Fw' Bw' Fw
*2. *Rw2 3Bw' B2 D' 3Rw' 3Lw2 3Fw' Uw2 3Dw' 3Fw Uw R F U 3Dw2 3Bw Lw2 U' B' 3Fw Uw2 Dw2 3Bw U' Uw2 3Bw' L 3Bw2 3Rw2 3Fw2 3Bw' Rw Fw 3Fw' D2 Fw U2 Fw' 3Dw' Rw U 3Bw B2 3Dw2 Uw2 3Fw2 Uw U2 Rw' 3Dw' U 3Bw2 3Fw2 D' 3Rw' U2 R Uw2 U 3Bw2 U' L 3Fw2 F' U' R2 3Rw2 L Uw2 3Bw' F2 U2 Bw2 3Rw' Uw2 Bw' R D B2 D2 Fw 3Bw' Lw 3Dw 3Uw2 Rw F' Uw B2 3Fw2 Dw2 3Uw2 3Lw2 Lw2 Dw' B2 3Rw' 3Bw2 Uw' R
*3. *R2 Uw' Fw2 Lw U D2 Lw 3Lw' B2 3Uw' U Lw2 3Dw2 Uw' U2 F' D Lw2 3Bw' B 3Dw2 Rw2 3Rw' Fw2 3Dw' 3Lw 3Fw Rw2 D F L' R' D' Bw' 3Dw R2 3Lw' Fw' Uw Rw2 3Dw F' L F 3Rw' R B' L2 D R' 3Uw2 Fw' 3Rw' B F' 3Uw2 B2 Lw' D Dw2 3Uw Bw Rw' 3Lw R L Bw2 Fw2 Dw' U 3Bw2 Uw' D2 Rw2 3Fw' L 3Rw 3Dw' U' 3Uw' L2 3Lw R2 3Fw2 R' U2 3Lw Uw 3Dw2 Fw2 D R2 3Rw Dw2 Lw Rw 3Bw' R 3Lw Bw2
*4. *3Lw' U' 3Rw2 3Fw Fw' D B 3Fw R' U' Lw' R Bw Fw R2 3Rw U2 Bw' U' 3Uw2 D' L Rw' 3Uw U Rw Uw2 3Lw' F Dw B' 3Bw' Fw' 3Fw 3Lw F2 3Fw Fw R Dw' 3Fw R Uw' 3Rw2 3Uw F2 3Bw 3Uw' 3Dw' Lw' 3Dw2 U2 3Bw2 3Uw Uw' U2 Fw2 U 3Dw' L' Bw Dw2 U2 3Fw2 Bw2 B' F2 D' R2 F Dw 3Dw' Uw2 3Lw' U2 3Dw R2 Uw Bw2 D' U 3Dw' R2 U' Bw F2 Dw' B2 Rw2 F 3Bw2 Uw Rw' Bw D2 3Dw Dw' Rw2 3Dw B
*5. *B2 Uw2 3Dw2 3Fw2 Lw2 3Fw' Lw' D2 Bw Uw L' Lw Bw Uw' D2 U 3Fw' Bw Rw2 D2 Fw' Lw2 Bw2 R2 3Lw 3Bw' U' R' Bw' 3Bw Lw' 3Rw Bw' 3Rw F U2 D2 F2 Bw' 3Lw' R B2 3Bw 3Rw' 3Bw' 3Uw 3Fw' B D2 3Fw' 3Rw' R U' Rw 3Bw 3Uw 3Rw' Fw2 R2 B Uw 3Bw2 3Lw' Fw2 Dw2 L Lw R 3Dw Fw2 Bw2 D F' Lw' Fw 3Bw Dw 3Lw' D2 Rw2 Dw' 3Lw2 L' Fw D Lw2 D Lw 3Rw2 L2 3Fw' Rw2 Lw B2 Uw Lw 3Bw2 U 3Uw' B'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U' R2 U' F R U2 R U2 R U2
*2. *R U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 F2 R U R
*3. *U' R U2 R2 U' F2 U' F' U2 F U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U L' D B2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 R2 F' R U' B U' L U F
*2. *F2 U L2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 B' U2 F U' R U' F L' B F D Fw' Uw2
*3. *F2 L U' B2 U' R2 F2 D R2 D' F L' R F' R B F' U L Fw Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 R2 B' U L' D2 F' D U2 B' D2 B U2 L2 F R2 B2 L2 B2 D Rw2 B R2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 U' D' F' Rw2 L2 Fw2 U Rw F' D Rw U' L' Uw' Rw' D R2 L2 Uw2 Rw x2 y2
*2. *U2 L2 F R' U L B' D U L B' F D2 L2 F' D2 U2 F2 U2 Uw2 B' L' Uw2 B' Rw2 L2 Uw2 L' F' D2 R Fw2 D' R' B2 Uw' D Rw Fw' F' D' L Uw' Fw x'
*3. *U2 L B' R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L D R D2 B' U' L D Uw2 Rw2 D Fw2 D' R U' D' L Fw2 U' Fw2 Uw2 Fw' D2 B2 Rw' Fw' L' R B' Rw' Uw U' z' y2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L Bw2 B' Dw D2 Lw2 Bw2 B' Rw Dw Uw' U Bw' Uw2 U2 B' Bw' Uw' U2 F B' Bw' Uw2 R Fw Rw' Dw Rw' D R' Fw B2 U' Bw2 Rw D2 Fw2 F' Bw' Dw2 D R2 Uw2 L U2 R' D Bw Dw' R2 Bw' R Bw' Lw Uw Fw' R' Uw' Dw2 D
*2. *R' F' L' R2 B' Uw2 L Rw' Fw U Uw Fw' Uw' Bw Uw2 D Rw Dw' Fw' D' R F Bw Dw' Lw' R' D2 Fw2 Lw' Bw2 Lw' Rw2 F L' Rw2 D B2 U Rw L' R2 Uw' Bw2 U2 Rw L B' L B L' Fw' D2 Lw Rw Bw Dw2 Lw' Rw' L' Fw' 3Fw' 3Uw
*3. *Dw2 U D' F2 Bw2 Lw U2 F2 Bw' Lw F2 Bw' Dw2 F' Bw Dw' Uw2 Fw2 F R U2 B Dw' Fw2 Lw' R' D B Fw2 U2 Bw' Uw2 L' D Bw' Uw2 F L Uw' D2 Rw' F U2 Rw B Dw Lw2 Rw Dw2 Bw2 Rw2 Dw' Rw Lw R F2 Dw' R Lw' D' 3Rw 3Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B Rw2 Lw R L2 U' 3Uw2 3Rw F2 B' Bw2 3Uw2 R' F Uw' R Rw Bw F' Dw' Fw2 U Lw Fw U 3Uw' Rw' R' Bw2 Lw2 Fw U2 3Uw2 L' D2 3Rw R' Uw F' Rw2 R 3Rw U2 3Uw 3Fw' D' U' Rw2 3Fw' Fw Rw U2 3Fw' Lw' Rw' 3Fw2 Dw2 R' 3Uw2 3Fw Dw' 3Rw2 F' R2 F' U2 3Rw 3Uw L2 B' Uw' U' Bw U2 Lw2 L Fw' Uw' 3Uw R' z y'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Dw Lw2 Rw Fw2 Dw' 3Bw' 3Dw2 D' B U Uw2 3Rw Lw2 R' F2 3Dw2 3Lw' Dw2 Fw2 Rw F 3Lw U' Rw' D F Rw' 3Fw2 3Bw 3Rw2 R' 3Dw' D F2 3Dw2 3Rw2 Lw 3Uw2 Dw2 Bw' B' L' 3Rw' Rw2 Fw2 R' 3Dw' L2 3Dw' B2 R Bw2 3Lw Rw2 Fw 3Fw2 L D2 Bw2 3Bw L 3Uw2 Fw' 3Fw Bw' Lw F Rw' Fw' 3Rw' B 3Dw2 3Rw2 Rw D' 3Rw' Bw U' 3Bw' Uw D Lw2 F 3Lw 3Fw F 3Rw' L' F B' Rw U2 Fw2 D2 Fw U2 3Lw2 Bw' 3Lw R z y

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L U L U' R2 B L F R' F' U B2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 D' Fw Uw2
*2. *F D2 L2 D R' L2 B' U' D B' U2 R' F2 L U2 R L' F2 U2 D Rw2 Uw'
*3. *L' B' U' R2 U2 B' L' U2 F R B' R2 U2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*4. *D' L' F2 R U2 B2 L2 B2 R' U2 F2 R2 F' D U' L' U' F2 D Rw' Uw2
*5. *B L' D R B L' U2 D B' R B' U2 D2 F' U2 F B L2 B' Rw2
*6. *F2 U2 L2 F' L2 B F D2 L' D F U2 B' R D U' R2 U2 R Uw'
*7. *D' R2 F L' U2 R' B2 L' R2 D2 L' D2 U' B R2 B R' B' F' Rw2
*8. *D2 L2 F2 U R2 D' R2 B2 D' R' D' B R2 D2 L D2 F L' F2 L2 Uw'
*9. *B U2 R2 U2 R2 F U2 F2 R F U' F2 R2 F' R U B U F' Rw'
*10. *F B' R F' D' B' D L F' R F' L2 U2 F2 B L2 B R2 L2 Fw Uw2
*11. *U' D2 L' D2 F' U' D' B D L B U2 F2 U2 F2 L F2 R' D2 Rw'
*12. *B U2 B2 L' D' L U F' L F2 R D2 L F2 B2 L2 D2 L' D Rw Uw
*13. *U2 L2 U' F2 R2 U L2 D2 B2 F D' F' R' U2 B' F L' U' L R2 Fw Uw
*14. *D' F L' B R D' B' D' L2 F2 U2 L2 B L2 F L2 U L' Uw2
*15. *L B D F2 R F' L2 D' L F U2 D2 L' F2 R2 L F2 D2 F Uw2
*16. *F2 B2 R U2 R' L' U D2 F2 D2 R F2 B2 U2 R U2 B' U2 R' Fw
*17. *U R' F' U2 R2 U2 R U2 L' D2 R U L' U' R' B' U F2 Rw Uw2
*18. *U R B' D2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B D2 R2 U F' L U F' D2 R Fw Uw'
*19. *R B2 R' U' R' B2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' F' D2 R B' D U2 B Rw' Uw
*20. *B L2 B2 R2 D U B2 D2 U L U B F D2 L' U B L' F Rw2 Uw'
*21. *D L' U' L U' F D' F L' U2 L B2 D2 L' U2 B2 L U' F' Rw' Uw2
*22. *D B2 U2 F2 R D' L' B2 R B' L2 D L2 U B2 D B2 D Rw Uw2
*23. *L U2 R' F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 F D2 R' U B' L2 R F2 L2 U Fw
*24. *B2 U B' U' L' D2 F' L F' D' B2 U F2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 Uw2
*25. *B' D' R' L F' U' L U' L2 U2 D F2 U' L2 U' R2 B D' F' R2 Uw'
*26. *F R' U2 L F2 L U2 F2 U2 R' F2 D' B' R' F' R2 D L R D Rw' Uw
*27. *B2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' D L2 R' D2 R' F U L2 U L' B' Rw2 Uw2
*28. *B' F' L2 B2 F U2 F D' F2 D' R U B R' D B2 U' L Fw
*29. *B2 U2 L' F' R2 B F D2 B' U2 B' U' R2 F D' B L' B2 D2 Fw'
*30. *R' F2 L' F' U2 R F2 U' L' F2 L' F2 L' F2 L2 D2 B' D B2 Rw Uw
*31. *B L' F R L' F L' U' R U2 F2 L2 F' R2 B D2 L2 B2 U2 R' Uw'
*32. *L2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 D R2 F R B' R D F2 R2 U2 L2 B' R' Fw' Uw
*33. *B2 D' R' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' R' U L2 D F' R2 D2 Rw2 Uw2
*34. *F' D' U' B2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D' F' L B2 F' U' B' L2 B' D' R Fw' Uw'
*35. *L' D' F2 U L2 D2 L2 U F U2 R' D' L2 U B' U B D2 Rw2 Uw'
*36. *D' R' F2 D2 R2 U2 L' D2 B2 R' F R' F' U2 L' B2 D' B L2 Uw'
*37. *D F D2 F2 U R' U2 B2 U' L B' U D' B2 D' R2 L2 F2 D2 Fw' Uw
*38. *U2 R2 B2 R' D2 F2 R' F2 U R2 U R2 F' U2 L2 F U B' L Uw'
*39. *L B2 D' L2 U B2 U F2 U2 R2 F' L D F D' B' D' R2 B2 Rw' Uw'
*40. *R' F' L' U' F2 L U' B D L2 D2 L2 U2 F B2 R2 B D2 B' U2 Rw'
*41. *F2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 U' L2 B' D L' R D' R2 B2 L2 B' L D Rw' Uw
*42. *D' F' L B' F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 L B U2 F' R' D L D Fw'
*43. *R L' D2 L' B2 L' D F' D L2 B D2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 B2 U' Fw' Uw2
*44. *F2 U L F D' B' R2 B U' F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R F2 D' F2 Rw2 Uw2
*45. *L F2 R D2 R' F2 U2 L' D' F' D R2 U R D U' L R' D'
*46. *R F2 L' D2 L R2 F2 R2 F' L' D L D' L' R2 B D2 R2 U Rw2
*47. *D2 R B2 R' L' B U' D2 B' R2 D2 F R2 B L2 U' R2 U2 F' Rw Uw'
*48. *B2 D B2 U F2 L2 B' D2 U2 L2 B R U B2 D B' L' U2 Rw' Uw2
*49. *B2 R' F' L B' U' F R B2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 U D L' F D' Rw Uw2
*50. *B R B2 L D' U2 L2 R2 F2 D U2 B2 R D' B' F' L F2 D2 U' Fw' Uw'
*51. *D B2 D U' B2 L2 F' D L B' R' U F' U2 R' B' F2 R
*52. *B' D2 F2 D R2 D R2 D2 R2 D L2 R F2 L' F' U B2 D' L B Rw Uw'
*53. *B L2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 D' B F' D L' R B2 D2 B U L' Fw Uw
*54. *B U2 B' F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' F' R2 D L R U R D' Rw Uw'
*55. *R2 U R2 D' F2 U L2 U B' D B' R B' U' F' R U' L F U Fw Uw2
*56. *U' L' B2 L B' U2 F2 D2 R' U2 D B2 R2 U B2 R2 U' B2 F Rw2 Uw
*57. *D2 U2 B F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F' R D2 B' U' L R' D B2 F2 L' Uw2
*58. *B2 R D F D2 R' L2 D2 B R2 F U2 B U2 R D L F' Rw2 Uw
*59. *B D2 B' D F2 L2 R2 D' U2 F2 U2 L D F2 L R' F L' F Uw'
*60. *R F D' B U B' L' D' F2 D R2 D' R2 B2 L' D2 F' L Fw
*61. *F2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 F' L2 B' U' R2 F2 D B' L2 R D' Fw Uw
*62. *U2 R2 D2 U' L2 D L2 B2 L F2 U' L2 U2 F R' D2 B2 D2 F' Rw' Uw
*63. *B' U2 L' D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U' R' D L2 R2 F2 U L U' L Fw' Uw2
*64. *R2 D' L D' R2 D F2 L2 D' R2 U2 B' U2 B U F2 L' F' U Rw2 Uw'
*65. *U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B' F2 L2 R' U B F R U' F' D2 B L Uw2
*66. *R D' F2 U2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 R' D2 L' B D' F2 R2 D2 Rw Uw2
*67. *U B' L2 D' L2 D2 U' F2 U2 B2 F' D F L2 F R' U2 R U2 Rw2 Uw2
*68. *B R' B2 U2 R2 D2 L U2 B' L U2 B2 U' L U F' L2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
*69. *R F L2 F' D2 L2 B2 L2 B U B L F' D2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 Uw'
*70. *U' F L2 B' U' D2 L2 F R2 B2 L B2 R' U2 R' B2 R F2 D B2 Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F' U' L' F' R2 U R2 B' U F2 U' D2 F2 R U2 L2 D2 L' B2
*2. *U L2 F2 L2 F2 D' B U' L2 F D' L D B' L D B' U2
*3. *L R2 D' B2 D F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 F' L' F L' R' F2 L
*4. *F U' B2 U F' U2 B' F2 R2 U L2 D' F2 R2 U' L' U' B'
*5. *B2 R' U2 F2 L2 R' F2 R D2 L2 F2 U B' L R D U' F U2 R

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D B' F L2 U2 L2 B R2 U2 L' D R' D2 B U F' U' F' R2
*2. *F' D' F' D' F U' L R2 U2 F R2 F B L2 D2 F' U2 R' B' R'
*3. *R' U' B2 U L2 R2 D' U2 F R2 B L B' U' R2 B L' D'
*4. *B U' L2 B' D2 F2 R2 B L2 U2 D' B L2 R U2 F' D B L'
*5. *D' B D2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 B F' L' F' L2 U L' D2 B' U B

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B' L U B2 U2 D L B' R U2 R2 F2 U2 B' R2 F2 B' U2 R2
*2. *D' F2 R' U F2 R B2 R U2 L2 F2 B' L2 F2 D2 U' B L2
*3. *R2 B U2 F' L2 B U2 L2 B L2 F2 L R' U' B L' R D2 U'
*4. *R' B2 D2 B2 R U2 B2 R B R D2 B' U' R' B' R2 B' D'
*5. *D R2 B2 L2 R' D2 R' B2 L' U B2 U F R2 D B2 D' L'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D B' D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L D' L' F2 D' B L' R2 D2 B R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D R L' F U F R' F' B2 R2 L2 U F2 L2 U D' L' B2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 F L2 B' D2 U2 F' L2 F U' B2 L' D2 B R' F U L' F2 D' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R U' R2 U' R U2 R' F' U F U2
*3. *B F U2 F D2 F2 D2 F D2 L2 U' F2 L F2 D B D2 B D
*4. *U2 R B' R' L2 U' B2 F2 U F2 D F U' L' D R' U2 B' Fw2 Uw2 L2 U F Rw2 B' Uw2 D F L2 D2 F' L D Rw' D2 F' Rw' Fw' F2 D2 R' Uw B2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' F U2 R U' R2 U2 F U' R'
*3. *B D F' L2 U L2 D' F2 D2 U2 F2 R2 L' D' R' B2 D' F2 R2
*4. *D L2 U2 F U2 R2 F L2 F L2 D' R2 B' R' B' L2 R' F' D' Fw2 D' Rw2 Fw2 L Fw2 L' Uw2 D' L' Fw2 R Fw' U2 B U2 Rw' F2 Rw' Fw' U R2 Uw B2
*5. *Lw Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 U D2 Lw' Dw Fw Uw Fw Bw B2 R2 U' Rw' Fw2 R2 Dw2 D Uw' B2 L' R2 U L R2 Bw' Dw2 L' Dw2 Uw' Rw Bw F2 R2 Lw' Bw2 L' Bw2 B' Fw' Dw2 Uw2 B R2 Uw' Bw2 Lw2 D Bw Rw' B2 R' L U2 R2 B L Lw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 R U R F2 R U' R' U2 R
*3. *D2 R' B2 L' F' L2 D' F2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 B' R2 D2 F' L2
*4. *U F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R U2 R' U2 F' D' L' D L' F2 L D' L2 Rw2 F Rw2 Uw2 F R' F' R D2 L Uw2 D2 B' Uw L' U B D' F Fw Rw D' Fw2 R' B' L'
*5. *L Fw2 B U B2 F2 D2 F D2 Dw B2 Fw2 U' Fw2 R2 Uw' Rw' Dw U B' D' Rw' B2 Lw' Uw' Rw2 R' Bw' L Uw R F' Lw' Dw Uw2 Fw Bw L2 Lw2 Dw' U2 F' D' B' Rw Dw' D2 L2 Rw D Fw Dw2 Lw' U2 D B F2 Uw2 B2 Dw'
*6. *R L' U2 D B Bw' Lw' 3Fw2 Rw' D' R2 3Uw 3Rw Dw' Fw2 B Uw U Fw' D R2 Lw L U2 L B2 Uw2 B2 3Uw2 R2 Bw 3Uw 3Rw' 3Fw2 Lw2 B' L' D 3Rw' Bw F Dw' R L2 Uw R2 3Rw 3Uw Rw2 Bw' 3Rw2 Rw' Bw B' 3Uw' Rw 3Fw2 L 3Rw2 Rw D2 Uw L R Bw' 3Uw Uw Dw' R F2 L U 3Uw' 3Fw' 3Rw2 R2 Uw2 B2 Rw 3Fw

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U' R' F' R2 F R U' R' F R U
*3. *B' R2 F' D2 F D2 F' R B2 D L' F' R' F' L B2 F2 U'
*4. *B2 L2 B2 U2 L' D2 B' R' U' L U F' L' U2 L' B' Uw2 R F' Uw2 F' Rw2 L' D2 L Uw2 B L2 B D' B' Uw L' F2 Fw L' R2 Fw2 Rw2 D' Fw'
*5. *R Fw2 F D2 B2 F' R' Uw' D B F' Bw' Uw F R Uw U' Bw Lw2 B' L' Bw U Dw Bw' Fw' Dw F Fw2 Lw2 Fw2 R' F' Rw2 D2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 L' R' Bw R Fw2 B Uw2 L' Uw' Dw L2 Dw D2 Lw2 R2 Bw2 U F' Lw2 D U Bw'
*6. *F' B Uw L' 3Fw' L' F2 R' F' L2 Rw2 3Uw' 3Rw' U R Rw2 3Uw2 R2 Bw' B' Dw2 Fw2 Bw' Dw L' 3Uw' Rw2 3Fw Fw' Dw Lw Dw2 F 3Fw' R' Lw2 Uw D' F' 3Uw Dw' D' F' B2 Rw' Dw' B' 3Uw D R D' F U' Fw' B2 3Uw' Bw' Dw' R' Fw2 3Uw2 B' 3Fw 3Uw2 F2 3Uw U 3Fw L Rw' U 3Uw2 Bw' F R' Uw L' Dw Bw' 3Rw2
*7. *Dw F2 3Bw' R' 3Lw' D2 Bw2 3Uw2 3Lw2 3Fw' U2 F D2 3Bw' 3Rw2 Bw2 3Dw' 3Lw Fw' Lw Uw Dw' Bw2 Fw' 3Fw' L' Rw' Fw' 3Lw2 Fw F' D' Dw2 Bw' B' D 3Uw' Fw2 F' 3Fw' R' D' Bw' L B' L' R Uw' 3Dw 3Bw2 L2 3Uw2 Lw D' 3Lw' Bw F2 D Bw' B Rw R Bw2 R L Bw F2 D Fw Dw Bw' R2 Rw 3Lw Bw Dw 3Fw2 D' L B2 Lw B 3Uw' 3Rw 3Dw' 3Uw Fw' 3Rw2 3Fw' B' D2 Dw2 Bw' Rw D2 3Rw2 3Fw2 Fw2 L 3Dw

*Clock*
*1. *UR6+ DR5+ DL3+ UL2- U2- R0+ D1- L5+ ALL5- y2 U2+ R1+ D4- L5+ ALL4+ DL UL
*2. *UR5- DR1+ DL2+ UL2+ U5+ R5- D1- L4- ALL2+ y2 U4- R1+ D5- L3- ALL2- DR
*3. *UR3+ DR0+ DL5- UL3- U4- R2+ D4+ L1+ ALL2+ y2 U3- R1+ D5- L5- ALL5- DL UL
*4. *UR1- DR0+ DL3- UL3+ U4+ R1- D4- L6+ ALL1+ y2 U3- R3+ D6+ L5- ALL4+ UR DL UL
*5. *UR1+ DR1+ DL5- UL3- U6+ R4+ D5+ L3- ALL3+ y2 U3+ R3- D5- L3- ALL3+

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' U R' B' R L R' B L' B' R u l r'
*2. *L' U' R' L' R B L' R B' R B' u' l' r'
*3. *B' U R L R B' U' B' R' L' U' l' r' b
*4. *B R B' L' R' B U L' U B U' u' r b'
*5. *B L R' B R' B L' R L B' R' l r'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,2) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (4,-5) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-3) / (4,0) / (-2,-4) / (-4,0) /
*2. *(-2,0) / (5,2) / (4,-2) / (2,-1) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-3) / (0,-5) / (0,-5) / (-2,-4)
*3. *(0,-4) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (-5,-2) / (5,-4) / (0,-2) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (1,-1) / (-4,-2) / (-2,0) /
*4. *(0,-4) / (1,4) / (-3,6) / (-1,-4) / (6,-3) / (-3,-5) / (6,-3) / (-4,-5) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (-4,-3)
*5. *(-3,-4) / (0,3) / (-2,-5) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (3,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U R' L' B U' L' U' R B' R U
*2. *U L R B U R B L R U' L'
*3. *R B L' R' U' L' U' L' U' B' R'
*4. *U R U R' L U' R L R B R
*5. *U B U B L' B' R' L' B' R L'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *flip U F' U R2 F BR' R2' U2 flip U2 L2 BR' U' BL L' U2 BR2 U' R2' U' F R' F' R2 U F2 R2 F2' R'
*2. *U2 L2' BL' U2 BL2' L2 F' U flip U2 BL2 U2 F L' BL L2' BR2 R U R' U2' F2 U F2 U F2' R2 U2 F'
*3. *F flip U2 BL2' BR2' R' U' R' L U2' flip BR2 R U2 BR2' BL2' U L' BL2' U2 F' U2' F2' U' F U R F2' U2 F R'
*4. *U R L2 U BR2' U2' L BL flip F' R2 F2 L BR2 U2 BL' F2' U' R2 U2 F' R F' R2 U2 R' F2'
*5. *R flip U' BR' R2 F' U F2' R2' F2' flip BR2' U2 L U2 L2' BL2 U BL' R2 F2' R2 U' F R' U2' F R2' F' U2' F2'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U R' U' R2 F' R2 F2 U' F R U'
*3. *F' L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 U L U2 F' D2 B2 D2 L' F2
*4. *U2 F R' B2 R' B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B' L U B2 F2 D2 B' R Fw2 U' F Uw2 F U F2 D' B' L2 U' Fw2 Uw2 Rw F R U L' Uw' R Uw' Fw' R' U' Fw'
*5. *F R' Dw Rw D B' F Fw2 Lw Dw' Lw2 Uw Lw Rw U' Bw' F U2 L Lw2 Fw2 D Lw' R2 B2 Bw Fw Uw B2 Lw2 L2 U Lw' R F2 Fw2 D B R2 B Uw' B' Fw2 L Rw B2 F' R' Dw' L' B2 L2 R' Bw2 U D2 B F2 D2 Dw2
*OH. *D2 F L2 D' B2 L B2 L' D' R' F D2 F' B2 L2 F L2 U2 L2
*Clock. *UR5+ DR1+ DL4- UL6+ U1+ R6+ D1+ L0+ ALL6+ y2 U0+ R2- D0+ L4+ ALL5+ UR DR DL UL
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *B L' U' B U L' R' U R' U L u' b
*Square-1. *(1,0) / (6,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,-5) / (-4,-1) / (-3,-5) / (-3,-3) / (-4,-1) / (2,0)
*Skewb. *U B L B' U' L R B U R U

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B' R f' l b f' r' B L' R B L R B L F'
*2. *r b' l b f F' f l L' R' F' L' B R F' L' B'
*3. *L r' b f' l r R b r' R F L B' R B F' L' F R
*4. *B R B f' F l' f l' b B L' R' B' L R'
*5. *L R' l' r' b' l' b' L' F R F' L' B' L R' B'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *U' Lw Uw B Uw Rw R Bw L' B' Lw Rw Bw Uw' Bw' Lw Bw' Uw u' b
*2. *Rw Lw U' L Uw Rw' L' R' Bw' R B' Bw Rw Uw' Rw Uw' Lw' r' b'
*3. *L' Rw Lw' Rw U R' Uw' Lw U L' Uw' Lw' Uw' Lw Rw Lw' Bw Uw u l b'
*4. *U L R Uw' L Bw Uw' U L Lw' Uw' Rw' Bw Uw Lw Rw' Lw u l' r b'
*5. *Uw U B' Rw U' Lw Bw' L R B Rw' B Bw' Uw Lw' Uw' Lw' u l' b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U2 L U R D L D2 R U3 R2 D3 L2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L3 U2 R2 D L2 U2 R D R
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U2 R D R D2 L2 U2 R D L U2 L D3 R U2 L D2 R U R D L U R2 U L2 U R2 D L2 D R U2 R D2 L U2 L D2
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U L U R3 D2 L D L2 U2 R U R D2 L U2 L D R D2 L U2 R D2 R2 U2 L2 D2 L U3 R D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U R D L U3 R D L2 D L U R D2 R U2 L D2 L U R3 U L2 U R2 D L2 U L D R U R D L D R U L D2 R
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U R D L D2 R U2 L D L2 D R U2 R U L2 D R U L D2 R2 U L U R2 D L2 D R D L U L D R3 U L U L D

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U2 B L F B U2 L D F2 B2 U' B U2 R2 F' D2 B L2 F2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U' L2 U B2 L2 U' L2 D2 B U' B L' R' F' U2 R F' U R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 R U D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B' L2 F L D B' R D2 R U2 F' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F R B' D F U' D' R' F2 B U2 L2 B2 L2 F' D2 R' D2 F D2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F L U2 R B2 R D2 B2 R B2 F2 L' U L' B2 L' B' F R D' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *B2 U2 R F2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' L2 F U2 R F2 U' B' R
*2. *F R' L2 U L2 B2 L2 D U B2 U R2 L' D' B F L' D2 R2 B
*3. *U' R' B2 L B' U D R F' R U2 R' D2 R B2 L D2 F' L'
*4. *D' B D2 B F R2 B2 U2 F L R' B2 R U2 L U' B2
*5. *U L2 U2 L2 D2 B F R2 B2 U' R' F' R2 D2 L D B' R'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UR UL UF UL UB UR UL UB UR UF UR UL LB UB UR UF UL LB RF UF RF UF UR UB UL RF UF UR RB LF UL UF UR UB RB LF UF UL UF UR LB RB UR DB RB DL LB UB UR RF DR UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UR LF+ UF DL LF+2 DB+2 DR+ DB+ DR- DF LF+2
*2. * UF UR UB UL UF UB UR UF UR UB UR UB UR UB UL LB UL UF UR UB UL RF UR UF UR UB LB UL RF RB UB LF UL UF UB UR UB UL RB UR UB UL LB LF UL DB LB DF RF LF UL UB RB UR DB UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ LF DF UB+2 RB UB-2 DF+2 DL LB+ DF-2 DR+ DB+2 LB UL UF+2 DR- UR+ UF+ UR+2 DR+ RF+2 DB LB+ DR RF+
*3. * UB UR UF UR UB UR UB UL UF UR UB LB UL RF UF UR UF UL UB UL LB UB UR UF LB RB UR UB RB UR UB RB LF UL UF UR UB UR LF UL UF UB DL DB DL DF RF DR DF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DF RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- LF+ UF LF-2 RB+2 UR+ DB-
*4. * UF UL UF UB UL UB UL UB UR UB UL UF UR UL UF LB UL UF RF UR UB UL RF UF UR UF UR RB UB LF UL UF UR UL RB UB UL LB DB RB DL LB UL UB DB RB DF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF+ RF UF+2 LF+2 UL UB DR- DF+ DR+ DF DR RB+2 UR+ RB UR RB+ UR+2 UB UR UB+2 UL+2 DR+2 RB DR RB+ DF+2
*5. * UF UR UB UL UF UB UL UF UR UF UL UF UL UF UB LB UL UF UB RF UR RF UR UF UR RF UF UL RB UB UR UL RB LF UL UF LF UF UR UB UR LF DB LB RB DF RF UR LF DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- UL+2 UF UL-2 DR+2 RB UB+ DR-2 RF+ UR+2 UB- RF-2 DB+ DL DB DL+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *F R' F' R F' BR' D BR D' F' BR R' BR' R U F' L' F' L' U' R' U' F L' U L BR B R L U' R U'
*2. *L' U B BL L BL' L' B' U' F U R U' R' F' U' L' F' R F L F R' L U' F' U' L R D' BL BR F' D' B'
*3. *F' R' D BR' D' R F D BR' D' BR' D' F' D F BR U R U' F R F U R L' F L' U D L' B BR' U' F' BR F'
*4. *R F' U' R' U' L' U' L' F' L' F R' U L F L' F' U' R F U L' U R L' U F' U L R U F BL L' D' BL F L' R
*5. *U F U R U' R' F' L U' BL L BL B BL B U B U' R L' R' U' L' F L F' U L' R F' BR D F BL' F' R L'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 30, 2021)

Results for week 47: Congratulations to ichcubegerne, Shadowjockey, and darrensaito!

*2x2x2*(123)
1.  1.25 Charles Jerome
2.  1.30 Legomanz
3.  1.47 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  1.55 SteelyTheCuber
5.  1.56 Zamirul Faris
6.  1.58 MLGCubez
7.  1.59 darrensaito
8.  1.73 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  1.78 ExultantCarn
10.  1.85 asacuber
11.  2.05 Imran Rahman
12.  2.18 DLXCubing
13.  2.31 Kedin drysdale
14.  2.36 abhijat
15.  2.37 TipsterTrickster 
16.  2.49 Luke Garrett
17.  2.57 parkertrager
18.  2.58 sean_cut4
19.  2.59 Liam Wadek
20.  2.61 BraydenAdamsSolves
21.  2.63 cuberkid10
21.  2.63 Benyó
23.  2.78 tJardigradHe
24.  2.82 BradenTheMagician
25.  2.92 ichcubegerne
26.  2.95 Heewon Seo
27.  2.98 G2013
28.  3.01 Dream Cubing
29.  3.02 Boris McCoy
30.  3.13 Jscuber
31.  3.16 John_NOTgood
32.  3.18 Shadowjockey
32.  3.18 DGCubes
34.  3.24 anamazingcuber
35.  3.34 midnightcuberx
36.  3.36 Arachane
37.  3.39 Ontricus
38.  3.42 Cale S
39.  3.50 wearephamily1719
40.  3.52 Mattia Pasquini
40.  3.52 InlandEmpireCuber
42.  3.53 agradess2
43.  3.56 Mantas Urbanavicius
44.  3.63 Kacper Jędrzejuk
45.  3.64 Nuuk cuber
45.  3.64 Triangles_are_cubers
45.  3.64 Ricardo Zapata
48.  3.73 Cubing Forever
48.  3.73 Sphericality
48.  3.73 MCuber
51.  3.76 MartinN13
52.  3.77 sqAree
53.  3.81 yijunleow
54.  3.82 Fred Lang
54.  3.82 Sub1Hour
56.  3.83 JE_cubes
57.  3.93 NathanaelCubes
58.  3.94 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
59.  3.96 arctan
60.  4.00 Josiah Blomker
61.  4.01 TheCubingAddict980
61.  4.01 Cuber2s
63.  4.04 sigalig
63.  4.04 Michael DeLaRosa
65.  4.08 PCCuber
66.  4.15 weatherman223
67.  4.18 Caleb Rogers
68.  4.22 camcuber08
69.  4.27 Cubey_Tube
70.  4.32 Benjamin Bø
71.  4.34 theit07
72.  4.35 d2polld
73.  4.53 BlueAcidball
74.  4.57 Astral Cubing 
74.  4.57 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
76.  4.61 Gan11Cuber
77.  4.64 BLCuber8
78.  4.66 CB21
79.  4.86 White KB
80.  4.94 cubesolver7
81.  5.02 oliverpallo
82.  5.03 Li Xiang
83.  5.25 AquaCuber12345
84.  5.48 dhafin
85.  5.57 SussyGobu9911
86.  5.58 FB Cubing
87.  5.70 MrLunarWolf
88.  5.82 Poorcuber09
89.  5.84 cuberswoop
90.  5.99 SpeedCubing RDJ
91.  6.00 N4C0
92.  6.03 Simon31415
93.  6.05 LittleLumos
94.  6.09 Jakub26
95.  6.14 Lewis
96.  6.19 nevinscph
97.  6.47 DynaXT
98.  6.77 Mike Hughey
99.  6.97 AndrewT99
100.  7.03 Jonascube
101.  7.11 SUCubing
102.  7.41 Rusty05
103.  7.49 Jrg
104.  7.65 hydynn
105.  7.69 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
106.  7.89 Rubika-37-021204
107.  8.02 pb_cuber
108.  8.32 aamiel
109.  8.64 thomas.sch
110.  8.75 KellanB
111.  8.86 Sellerie11
112.  9.30 sporteisvogel
113.  9.39 GooseCuber
114.  9.63 linus.sch
115.  9.86 Emma_The_Capricorn
116.  11.04 Jacck
117.  11.34 Socket911nb
118.  11.61 Future
119.  12.03 Ultimatecuber0814
120.  16.80 MatsBergsten
121.  21.37 RaFperm
122.  22.29 Joshy123
123.  28.76 Isaiah Blomker


*3x3x3*(175)
1.  5.69 Zamirul Faris
2.  6.73 Luke Garrett
3.  6.99 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  7.37 BrianJ
5.  7.45 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
6.  7.68 darrensaito
7.  7.72 Mantas Urbanavicius
8.  8.07 ExultantCarn
9.  8.12 Brendyn Dunagan
10.  8.28 parkertrager
11.  8.38 NoahCubing
12.  8.39 Micah Morrison
13.  8.44 MLGCubez
14.  8.51 tJardigradHe
15.  8.54 Charles Jerome
16.  8.72 Cale S
17.  8.87 Skewb_Cube
18.  9.06 vishwasankarcubing
19.  9.20 Christopher Fandrich
20.  9.24 FishyIshy
20.  9.24 BradenTheMagician
22.  9.27 NathanaelCubes
23.  9.29 cuberkid10
24.  9.34 jaysammey777
25.  9.44 GenTheThief
26.  9.51 sean_cut4
27.  9.52 Boris McCoy
28.  9.63 Liam Wadek
29.  9.64 Valken
30.  9.71 DGCubes
31.  9.74 Heewon Seo
32.  9.75 yijunleow
33.  9.78 AidanNoogie
34.  9.82 Arachane
35.  9.84 Shadowjockey
36.  9.85 BraydenAdamsSolves
37.  9.93 TipsterTrickster 
38.  9.95 DLXCubing
39.  10.09 anamazingcuber
40.  10.12 mihnea3000
41.  10.20 abhijat
42.  10.25 Ty Y.
43.  10.31 ichcubegerne
44.  10.34 qaz
45.  10.55 G2013
46.  10.61 mrsniffles01
47.  10.73 VJW
48.  10.74 wearephamily1719
49.  10.76 Benyó
50.  10.77 Dream Cubing
51.  10.82 JE_cubes
52.  10.84 Ontricus
53.  10.93 V Achyuthan
54.  11.02 MCuber
55.  11.04 apollocube
56.  11.13 John_NOTgood
57.  11.21 jihu1011
58.  11.31 PCCuber
59.  11.36 20luky3
60.  11.37 Sub1Hour
61.  11.44 Antto Pitkänen
62.  11.71 abunickabhi
63.  11.76 Nuuk cuber
64.  11.86 d2polld
64.  11.86 weatherman223
66.  12.10 FaLoL
67.  12.11 Keroma12
68.  12.18 sigalig
69.  12.20 Brendan Bakker
70.  12.23 KingCanyon
71.  12.38 theit07
72.  12.43 midnightcuberx
73.  12.48 lumes2121
74.  12.62 Kacper Jędrzejuk
75.  12.63 MartinN13
75.  12.63 trangium
77.  12.65 Chris Van Der Brink
78.  12.76 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
79.  12.82 Fred Lang
80.  12.84 pizzacrust
81.  12.91 2017LAMB06
82.  13.13 Triangles_are_cubers
83.  13.18 Mattia Pasquini
84.  13.20 Ricardo Zapata
85.  13.27 Astral Cubing 
86.  13.30 AquaCuber12345
87.  13.33 Imran Rahman
88.  13.44 Gan11Cuber
89.  13.50 sqAree
90.  13.54 TheCubingAddict980
91.  13.55 xyzzy
92.  13.58 Josiah Blomker
93.  13.74 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
94.  13.85 Michael DeLaRosa
95.  13.89 BLCuber8
96.  13.91 Cubey_Tube
97.  13.95 SteelyTheCuber
98.  14.12 AndrewT99
99.  14.19 RainbowsAndStuff
100.  14.28 CB21
101.  14.40 revaldoah
102.  14.60 Benjamin Bø
103.  14.62 Winfaza
104.  14.65 brad711
105.  14.78 LittleLumos
106.  14.82 CubeRed
107.  15.04 ican97
107.  15.04 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
109.  15.15 Hagabalooga
110.  15.16 InlandEmpireCuber
111.  15.55 Sphericality
112.  15.57 nevinscph
113.  15.70 Cozy
114.  15.78 Cuber2s
115.  15.85 SpeedCubing RDJ
116.  15.94 BlueAcidball
117.  16.01 camcuber08
118.  16.09 FB Cubing
119.  16.13 dylpickle123780
120.  16.20 CFOP INC
121.  16.27 Enoch Jiang
122.  16.30 RyanSoh
123.  16.61 John Benwell
124.  16.63 thatkid
125.  16.91 breadears
126.  17.21 Jonascube
127.  17.39 cubesolver7
128.  17.54 Petri Krzywacki
129.  18.22 White KB
130.  18.29 sarvagya
131.  18.37 Isaiah Scott
132.  18.69 Jakub26
133.  18.90 Socket911nb
134.  19.20 MuaazCubes
135.  19.87 cuberswoop
136.  20.36 Poorcuber09
137.  20.46 SUCubing
138.  20.62 pb_cuber
139.  20.65 Li Xiang
140.  20.69 N4C0
141.  20.82 zakikaz
142.  20.95 SpeedCuberSUB30
143.  20.96 Jrg
144.  21.40 Caleb Rogers
145.  21.57 dhafin
146.  22.08 Rusty05
147.  22.21 Lewis
148.  23.03 GooseCuber
149.  23.29 sporteisvogel
150.  23.53 hydynn
151.  23.68 squanbld
152.  23.69 One Wheel
152.  23.69 KellanB
154.  23.71 Sellerie11
155.  23.77 linus.sch
156.  23.80 bulkocuber
157.  24.41 DynaXT
158.  25.06 SussyGobu9911
159.  25.70 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
160.  26.29 Rubika-37-021204
161.  27.05 Jos.F
162.  27.95 Future
163.  29.17 RaFperm
164.  29.31 cubingmom2
165.  29.62 MrLunarWolf
166.  29.69 aamiel
167.  33.86 Jacck
168.  34.13 MJCuber05
169.  34.44 GT8590
170.  35.69 thomas.sch
171.  37.74 MatsBergsten
172.  39.74 Nash171
173.  48.07 Joshy123
174.  56.33 Emma_The_Capricorn
175.  2:09.50 Isaiah Blomker


*4x4x4*(100)
1.  28.39 Heewon Seo
2.  30.36 cuberkid10
3.  30.93 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  30.95 BrianJ
5.  31.40 darrensaito
6.  32.69 MLGCubez
7.  32.90 Luke Garrett
8.  33.51 vishwasankarcubing
9.  33.63 JChambers13
10.  34.05 G2013
11.  34.64 parkertrager
12.  34.75 Brendyn Dunagan
13.  35.92 BradenTheMagician
14.  36.37 Shadowjockey
15.  36.58 Zamirul Faris
16.  37.58 Benyó
17.  37.70 AidanNoogie
18.  38.62 Dream Cubing
19.  39.58 DLXCubing
20.  40.14 Boris McCoy
21.  40.21 jihu1011
22.  40.44 MCuber
23.  40.61 yijunleow
24.  41.26 sean_cut4
25.  41.37 ichcubegerne
26.  41.62 DGCubes
27.  41.76 Jscuber
28.  41.78 John_NOTgood
29.  42.19 jaysammey777
30.  42.25 sigalig
31.  44.41 Michael DeLaRosa
32.  44.65 wearephamily1719
33.  45.32 Sub1Hour
34.  45.73 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
35.  46.21 MartinN13
36.  46.60 anamazingcuber
37.  46.63 Ricardo Zapata
38.  47.01 nevinscph
39.  47.39 Astral Cubing 
40.  47.59 Rollercoasterben 
41.  47.86 NathanaelCubes
42.  48.06 VJW
43.  48.40 pizzacrust
44.  48.92 Liam Wadek
45.  49.14 Skewb_Cube
46.  49.61 CB21
47.  49.84 Arachane
48.  50.59 sqAree
49.  50.92 Nuuk cuber
50.  51.17 thatkid
51.  52.08 LittleLumos
52.  52.85 weatherman223
53.  53.06 Triangles_are_cubers
54.  53.27 theit07
55.  54.85 Benjamin Bø
56.  56.06 Winfaza
57.  56.99 dylpickle123780
58.  57.44 BLCuber8
59.  58.22 breadears
60.  58.54 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
61.  59.53 Sphericality
61.  59.53 Cubey_Tube
63.  1:00.28 FishyIshy
64.  1:01.11 brad711
65.  1:02.40 Jakub26
66.  1:03.01 Mattia Pasquini
67.  1:03.90 InlandEmpireCuber
68.  1:04.68 Gan11Cuber
69.  1:04.72 Kacper Jędrzejuk
70.  1:05.37 FB Cubing
71.  1:06.87 Josiah Blomker
72.  1:07.47 SpeedCubing RDJ
73.  1:08.53 BlueAcidball
74.  1:14.68 Poorcuber09
75.  1:15.47 Petri Krzywacki
76.  1:16.03 One Wheel
76.  1:16.03 Lewis
78.  1:16.53 d2polld
79.  1:22.46 Jrg
80.  1:24.90 Sellerie11
81.  1:27.95 sarvagya
82.  1:28.87 Isaiah Scott
83.  1:30.79 linus.sch
84.  1:31.48 Enoch Jiang
85.  1:32.16 freshcuber.de
86.  1:35.43 MrLunarWolf
87.  1:36.07 sporteisvogel
88.  1:37.18 thomas.sch
89.  1:39.55 Rubika-37-021204
90.  1:43.74 Hagabalooga
91.  1:44.82 Cozy
92.  1:45.35 pb_cuber
93.  1:46.75 SUCubing
94.  1:47.42 Jacck
95.  1:48.86 RaFperm
96.  1:52.03 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
97.  2:03.71 squanbld
98.  2:06.20 MatsBergsten
99.  2:19.22 Future
100.  DNF Jonascube


*5x5x5*(66)
1.  54.38 tJardigradHe
2.  59.41 Dream Cubing
3.  1:02.54 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  1:03.04 ichcubegerne
5.  1:04.19 Shadowjockey
6.  1:04.32 parkertrager
7.  1:04.37 Heewon Seo
8.  1:05.07 Luke Garrett
9.  1:05.47 JoXCuber
10.  1:05.59 FaLoL
11.  1:05.66 AidanNoogie
12.  1:05.84 Benyó
13.  1:05.92 darrensaito
14.  1:06.24 mrsniffles01
15.  1:06.83 Brendyn Dunagan
16.  1:08.23 Jscuber
17.  1:12.32 Zamirul Faris
18.  1:15.62 Liam Wadek
19.  1:16.64 G2013
20.  1:17.94 sigalig
21.  1:19.11 Sub1Hour
22.  1:20.44 nevinscph
23.  1:22.54 MCuber
24.  1:22.71 trav1
25.  1:23.93 sean_cut4
26.  1:24.79 VJW
27.  1:24.81 BradenTheMagician
28.  1:26.30 CB21
29.  1:26.98 Nuuk cuber
30.  1:28.69 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
30.  1:28.69 John_NOTgood
32.  1:37.01 Dylan Swarts
33.  1:37.41 NathanaelCubes
34.  1:38.29 dylpickle123780
35.  1:40.06 thatkid
36.  1:41.98 Triangles_are_cubers
37.  1:43.53 Astral Cubing 
38.  1:45.82 breadears
39.  1:47.71 Cuber2s
40.  1:47.93 LittleLumos
41.  1:48.32 Benjamin Bø
42.  1:49.40 anamazingcuber
43.  1:57.43 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
44.  2:00.32 sqAree
45.  2:03.47 Sphericality
46.  2:05.08 InlandEmpireCuber
47.  2:05.87 Cubey_Tube
48.  2:07.20 FB Cubing
49.  2:11.46 Lewis
50.  2:12.30 One Wheel
51.  2:16.60 Jrg
52.  2:19.29 Kacper Jędrzejuk
53.  2:24.15 midnightcuberx
54.  2:31.10 MrLunarWolf
55.  2:34.48 linus.sch
56.  2:34.90 Rubika-37-021204
57.  2:46.95 Jacck
58.  2:55.91 sporteisvogel
59.  3:03.17 freshcuber.de
60.  3:10.28 thomas.sch
61.  3:11.79 Josiah Blomker
62.  3:23.85 RaFperm
63.  3:56.59 Sellerie11
64.  4:05.27 MatsBergsten
65.  DNF MartinN13
65.  DNF Caleb Rogers


*6x6x6*(33)
1.  1:43.10 tJardigradHe
2.  1:51.55 cuberkid10
3.  1:52.11 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  1:52.56 Shadowjockey
5.  1:54.80 ichcubegerne
6.  1:57.79 JoXCuber
7.  2:01.01 mrsniffles01
8.  2:03.99 Heewon Seo
9.  2:19.93 Keroma12
10.  2:21.80 LwBigcubes
11.  2:24.67 Liam Wadek
12.  2:24.80 sigalig
13.  2:26.39 nevinscph
14.  2:32.85 trav1
15.  2:38.59 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
16.  2:38.90 CB21
17.  2:39.33 Zamirul Faris
18.  2:42.55 sean_cut4
19.  2:45.77 Sub1Hour
20.  2:45.86 BradenTheMagician
21.  3:11.31 Dylan Swarts
22.  3:21.83 NathanaelCubes
23.  3:24.61 Sphericality
24.  3:48.91 One Wheel
25.  4:11.38 Jrg
26.  4:26.04 linus.sch
27.  4:28.41 sqAree
28.  5:18.82 sporteisvogel
29.  5:22.41 thomas.sch
30.  6:39.58 Sellerie11
31.  7:01.47 RaFperm
32.  DNF Jacck
32.  DNF freshcuber.de


*7x7x7*(29)
1.  2:41.18 ichcubegerne
2.  2:45.92 Benyó
3.  2:55.97 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  3:03.42 tJardigradHe
5.  3:08.18 LwBigcubes
6.  3:10.76 JoXCuber
7.  3:30.88 nevinscph
8.  3:36.86 CB21
9.  3:46.70 Liam Wadek
10.  3:52.92 Sub1Hour
11.  3:57.31 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
12.  4:04.83 sean_cut4
13.  4:11.65 BradenTheMagician
14.  4:26.41 Zamirul Faris
15.  4:37.91 Ricardo Zapata
16.  5:01.78 NathanaelCubes
17.  5:24.99 Sphericality
18.  6:17.79 Jrg
19.  7:47.31 thomas.sch
20.  8:04.42 sporteisvogel
21.  9:29.65 freshcuber.de
22.  9:35.72 RaFperm
23.  11:01.92 Sellerie11
24.  DNF parkertrager
24.  DNF jaysammey777
24.  DNF VJW
24.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
24.  DNF linus.sch
24.  DNF MrLunarWolf


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(31)
1.  3.65 BrianJ
2.  6.21 MLGCubez
3.  9.31 darrensaito


Spoiler



4.  9.44 NathanaelCubes
5.  9.68 sigalig
6.  10.04 G2013
7.  13.22 ichcubegerne
8.  14.93 Li Xiang
9.  17.10 Benjamin Bø
10.  18.01 Sphericality
11.  18.45 nevinscph
12.  20.26 BradenTheMagician
13.  20.36 Benyó
14.  20.67 Arachane
15.  21.88 sean_cut4
16.  22.18 Mike Hughey
17.  27.95 MatsBergsten
18.  32.85 Ricardo Zapata
19.  33.79 CB21
20.  37.22 Jacck
21.  38.86 sqAree
22.  39.21 InlandEmpireCuber
23.  42.95 Nuuk cuber
24.  43.28 Shadowjockey
25.  58.19 thomas.sch
26.  1:12.62 sporteisvogel
27.  1:25.39 RaFperm
28.  2:17.27 Sellerie11
29.  DNF Josiah Blomker
29.  DNF parkertrager
29.  DNF N4C0


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(32)
1.  21.26 sigalig
2.  29.27 G2013
3.  29.55 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


Spoiler



4.  29.75 sqAree
5.  37.02 Keroma12
6.  41.51 ican97
7.  41.57 abunickabhi
8.  55.38 Brendan Bakker
9.  57.66 MLGCubez
10.  1:03.53 NathanaelCubes
11.  1:12.74 nevinscph
12.  1:16.55 jaysammey777
13.  1:20.80 MatsBergsten
14.  1:21.92 revaldoah
15.  1:29.16 AndrewT99
16.  1:40.12 Sphericality
17.  1:45.47 OJ Cubing
18.  2:12.96 squanbld
19.  2:14.49 d2polld
20.  2:15.41 filmip
21.  2:20.75 brad711
22.  2:26.47 Ricardo Zapata
23.  2:36.78 CB21
24.  3:01.91 midnightcuberx
25.  3:34.98 Jacck
26.  3:55.58 Nuuk cuber
27.  5:33.16 sporteisvogel
28.  6:53.66 BlueAcidball
29.  9:14.00 thomas.sch
30.  DNF parkertrager
30.  DNF Shadowjockey
30.  DNF RaFperm


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(10)
1.  1:37.80 sigalig
2.  2:20.64 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  3:24.09 G2013


Spoiler



4.  3:55.55 Keroma12
5.  5:02.19 nevinscph
6.  7:37.42 MatsBergsten
7.  9:38.76 Sphericality
8.  12:52.15 Jacck
9.  14:42.56 brad711
10.  17:50.77 CB21


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  4:52.90 sigalig
2.  7:35.03 G2013
3.  10:03.33 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  13:49.44 MatsBergsten
5.  14:50.98 Jacck
6.  DNF CB21
6.  DNF Keroma12


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)
1.  22:52.51 nevinscph
2.  43:50.19 MatsBergsten
3.  DNF Jacck
3.  DNF LittleLumos

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  32:28.32 nevinscph
2.  DNF Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(9)
1.  14/16 21:50 Keroma12
2.  3/3 12:13 revaldoah
3.  3/3 19:11 CB21


Spoiler



4.  2/3 6:00 nevinscph
5.  2/3 15:31 Jacck
6.  0/3 11:05 Ricardo Zapata
6.  1/3 30:00 sporteisvogel
6.  1/3 14:48 Sphericality
6.  1/2 7:35 filmip


*3x3x3 one-handed*(90)
1.  10.89 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
2.  11.09 Luke Garrett
3.  11.34 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  11.46 parkertrager
5.  12.24 Mantas Urbanavicius
6.  12.48 2017LAMB06
7.  12.60 tJardigradHe
8.  12.95 Charles Jerome
9.  13.09 MLGCubez
10.  13.75 Jscuber
11.  13.79 darrensaito
12.  14.65 GenTheThief
13.  15.54 ichcubegerne
14.  15.78 jihu1011
15.  15.93 Zamirul Faris
16.  16.32 MCuber
17.  16.62 NathanaelCubes
18.  16.63 midnightcuberx
19.  16.84 G2013
20.  16.89 sean_cut4
21.  16.94 apollocube
22.  17.05 cuberkid10
23.  17.57 Arachane
24.  17.77 mihnea3000
25.  18.66 Brendyn Dunagan
26.  18.82 DGCubes
27.  18.86 BradenTheMagician
28.  19.33 Benyó
29.  19.37 AidanNoogie
30.  19.43 PCCuber
31.  19.55 revaldoah
32.  19.56 abunickabhi
33.  19.87 Shadowjockey
34.  20.21 xyzzy
35.  20.23 jaysammey777
36.  20.34 sigalig
36.  20.34 sqAree
38.  20.37 yijunleow
39.  20.50 anamazingcuber
40.  20.52 wearephamily1719
41.  21.09 Triangles_are_cubers
42.  21.43 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
43.  21.79 camcuber08
44.  22.50 ican97
45.  22.55 weatherman223
46.  22.81 KingCanyon
47.  22.85 Astral Cubing 
48.  23.43 Michael DeLaRosa
49.  23.58 Ricardo Zapata
50.  23.68 MartinN13
51.  23.80 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
52.  23.94 brad711
53.  24.02 Liam Wadek
54.  24.08 Sub1Hour
55.  24.33 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
56.  25.05 Benjamin Bø
57.  25.26 John_NOTgood
58.  25.34 V Achyuthan
59.  25.77 VJW
60.  26.94 Gan11Cuber
61.  27.83 Nuuk cuber
62.  27.93 pizzacrust
63.  28.04 Kacper Jędrzejuk
64.  28.22 Sphericality
65.  28.73 Winfaza
66.  29.24 InlandEmpireCuber
67.  30.06 sarvagya
68.  30.11 Cubey_Tube
69.  31.88 theit07
70.  32.54 nevinscph
71.  33.03 Kedin drysdale
72.  33.30 White KB
73.  33.94 JE_cubes
74.  33.96 BlueAcidball
75.  36.54 CFOP INC
76.  39.97 CB21
77.  40.93 FB Cubing
78.  43.91 linus.sch
79.  43.94 Cuber2s
80.  46.81 Poorcuber09
81.  50.49 AquaCuber12345
82.  51.52 sporteisvogel
83.  51.89 squanbld
84.  52.86 Jacck
85.  56.64 Josiah Blomker
86.  1:01.00 SUCubing
87.  1:21.91 KellanB
88.  1:34.66 MJCuber05
89.  1:46.59 MatsBergsten
90.  DNF Jonascube


*3x3x3 With feet*(4)
1.  1:40.60 Li Xiang
2.  2:25.05 Zamirul Faris
3.  4:17.94 CB21


Spoiler



4.  DNF Jonascube


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(15)
1.  42.81 Nuuk cuber
2.  45.22 CB21
3.  47.20 Zamirul Faris


Spoiler



4.  48.98 BradenTheMagician
5.  51.27 DGCubes
6.  51.76 Arachane
7.  56.87 darrensaito
8.  1:06.64 John_NOTgood
9.  1:06.77 Shadowjockey
10.  1:11.87 theit07
11.  1:38.82 Jacck
12.  2:36.45 Gan11Cuber
13.  DNF ichcubegerne
13.  DNF MatsBergsten
13.  DNF AquaCuber12345


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(7)
1.  22.67 (25, 23, 20) V Achyuthan
2.  24.33 (25, 23, 25) Cale S
3.  30.00 (32, 30, 28) Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  46.33 (46, 45, 48) CB21
5.  54.33 (50, 62, 51) YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
6.  DNF (33, DNS, DNS) tJardigradHe
6.  DNF (42, DNS, DNS) OriEy


*2-3-4 Relay*(52)
1.  40.02 tJardigradHe
2.  41.32 Zamirul Faris
3.  43.57 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  45.95 darrensaito
5.  46.37 Mantas Urbanavicius
6.  49.79 BradenTheMagician
7.  51.52 ichcubegerne
8.  52.78 Shadowjockey
9.  53.47 Heewon Seo
10.  55.16 Benyó
11.  57.37 DLXCubing
12.  59.91 DGCubes
13.  59.98 Antto Pitkänen
14.  59.99 NathanaelCubes
15.  1:01.91 anamazingcuber
16.  1:02.02 Arachane
17.  1:02.96 John_NOTgood
18.  1:06.28 Michael DeLaRosa
19.  1:07.04 wearephamily1719
20.  1:08.11 CB21
21.  1:09.92 Astral Cubing 
22.  1:10.90 weatherman223
23.  1:11.81 BLCuber8
24.  1:12.14 LittleLumos
25.  1:12.25 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
26.  1:13.70 Cubey_Tube
27.  1:14.20 theit07
28.  1:14.54 Josiah Blomker
29.  1:15.31 Triangles_are_cubers
30.  1:16.68 nevinscph
31.  1:18.45 Benjamin Bø
32.  1:18.54 Nuuk cuber
33.  1:19.97 InlandEmpireCuber
34.  1:20.70 sqAree
35.  1:20.84 oliverpallo
36.  1:34.79 Jakub26
37.  1:46.82 White KB
38.  1:49.91 MrLunarWolf
39.  1:59.42 Poorcuber09
40.  1:59.92 Lewis
41.  2:04.61 Jrg
42.  2:22.83 Sellerie11
43.  2:28.56 SUCubing
44.  2:28.63 RaFperm
45.  2:31.66 pb_cuber
46.  2:32.21 Jacck
47.  2:33.81 GooseCuber
48.  2:36.99 linus.sch
49.  2:43.57 thomas.sch
50.  2:45.04 KellanB
51.  2:53.64 MatsBergsten
52.  3:55.74 Future


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(29)
1.  1:42.66 tJardigradHe
2.  1:51.84 Benyó
3.  1:53.65 Zamirul Faris


Spoiler



4.  1:54.86 Luke Garrett
5.  1:56.44 Shadowjockey
6.  1:57.87 darrensaito
7.  2:16.71 ichcubegerne
8.  2:23.73 BradenTheMagician
9.  2:27.24 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
10.  2:28.34 nevinscph
11.  2:35.21 CB21
12.  2:44.34 Antto Pitkänen
13.  2:45.69 Nuuk cuber
14.  2:56.38 John_NOTgood
15.  3:02.21 anamazingcuber
16.  3:07.25 sqAree
17.  3:07.37 Astral Cubing 
18.  3:07.38 theit07
19.  3:10.98 Benjamin Bø
20.  3:47.75 InlandEmpireCuber
21.  3:55.43 Josiah Blomker
22.  4:16.96 Lewis
23.  4:32.93 White KB
24.  4:35.49 Jrg
25.  5:51.00 KellanB
26.  6:08.00 Sellerie11
27.  6:18.10 RaFperm
28.  6:28.05 linus.sch
29.  7:40.76 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(14)
1.  3:49.19 Benyó
2.  4:09.50 Shadowjockey
3.  4:15.70 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:26.65 Zamirul Faris
5.  4:58.60 nevinscph
6.  5:01.02 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
7.  5:09.48 CB21
8.  5:39.76 Nuuk cuber
9.  5:52.04 Antto Pitkänen
10.  7:55.96 anamazingcuber
11.  8:20.69 Lewis
12.  8:58.23 InlandEmpireCuber
13.  9:04.17 Jrg
14.  15:47.63 RaFperm


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(12)
1.  6:37.68 Benyó
2.  6:52.62 Shadowjockey
3.  7:06.72 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  8:25.10 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  8:34.55 nevinscph
6.  8:54.65 Zamirul Faris
7.  9:26.45 CB21
8.  10:34.26 Nuuk cuber
9.  10:42.71 Antto Pitkänen
10.  10:45.55 NathanaelCubes
11.  16:10.44 Jrg
12.  21:56.26 RaFperm


*Clock*(55)
1.  4.78 jaysammey777
2.  5.08 MartinN13
3.  5.24 Josh_


Spoiler



4.  5.30 Liam Wadek
5.  5.38 JE_cubes
6.  5.40 vishwasankarcubing
7.  5.41 JChambers13
8.  5.83 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  5.89 TipsterTrickster 
10.  6.67 Mattia Pasquini
11.  6.98 50ph14
12.  7.19 anamazingcuber
13.  7.37 ElyasCubing
14.  7.65 BradenTheMagician
15.  7.74 oliverpallo
16.  7.96 MLGCubez
17.  8.61 Shadowjockey
18.  8.62 parkertrager
19.  8.85 Micah Morrison
20.  8.97 Li Xiang
21.  9.07 Kacper Jędrzejuk
22.  9.37 N4C0
23.  9.47 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
24.  9.67 Luke Garrett
25.  9.77 Boris McCoy
25.  9.77 sean_cut4
27.  9.82 darrensaito
28.  9.89 Chris Van Der Brink
29.  10.01 Sphericality
30.  10.02 Nuuk cuber
31.  10.33 tJardigradHe
32.  10.67 brad711
33.  10.75 ichcubegerne
34.  10.96 NathanaelCubes
35.  11.03 DGCubes
36.  11.32 sqAree
37.  11.69 Jakub26
38.  11.77 wearephamily1719
39.  11.95 cubingmom2
40.  12.19 midnightcuberx
41.  12.45 Benyó
42.  13.52 Sub1Hour
43.  13.89 pizzacrust
44.  14.89 freshcuber.de
45.  14.91 CB21
46.  15.19 InlandEmpireCuber
47.  15.25 yijunleow
48.  17.36 weatherman223
49.  18.14 Jacck
50.  18.21 MrLunarWolf
51.  20.37 SUCubing
52.  20.56 nevinscph
53.  21.11 PCCuber
54.  21.69 sporteisvogel
55.  DNF Heewon Seo


*Megaminx*(39)
1.  36.87 Heewon Seo
2.  42.45 AidanNoogie
3.  48.58 NoahCubing


Spoiler



4.  49.46 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  52.70 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
6.  59.27 darrensaito
7.  1:01.42 parkertrager
8.  1:02.96 ichcubegerne
9.  1:04.12 Shadowjockey
10.  1:06.64 Benyó
11.  1:06.79 jaysammey777
12.  1:07.05 FaLoL
13.  1:07.82 BradenTheMagician
14.  1:08.82 Kacper Jędrzejuk
15.  1:09.31 agradess2
16.  1:12.28 Liam Wadek
17.  1:20.61 Triangles_are_cubers
18.  1:21.71 KingCanyon
19.  1:22.45 Sub1Hour
20.  1:23.96 sean_cut4
21.  1:26.69 CB21
22.  1:27.48 Astral Cubing 
23.  1:35.41 nevinscph
24.  1:36.21 NathanaelCubes
25.  1:50.25 Nuuk cuber
26.  1:54.07 Zamirul Faris
27.  2:01.40 Sphericality
28.  2:01.43 d2polld
29.  2:10.26 Benjamin Bø
30.  2:15.67 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
31.  2:27.35 One Wheel
32.  2:35.52 InlandEmpireCuber
33.  3:29.00 sporteisvogel
34.  3:34.88 thomas.sch
35.  3:45.86 freshcuber.de
36.  4:43.29 Josiah Blomker
37.  DNF MCuber
37.  DNF midnightcuberx
37.  DNF MrLunarWolf


*Pyraminx*(80)
1.  1.77 parkertrager
2.  2.11 MLGCubez
3.  2.15 Vlad Hordiienko


Spoiler



4.  2.58 DGCubes
5.  2.63 tJardigradHe
6.  2.90 Heath Flick
7.  3.06 Chris Van Der Brink
8.  3.25 50ph14
9.  3.41 darrensaito
10.  3.48 BrianJ
11.  3.74 Liam Wadek
12.  3.95 BradenTheMagician
13.  4.02 Charles Jerome
14.  4.19 MCuber
15.  4.32 DesertWolf
16.  4.65 sean_cut4
17.  4.71 Luke Garrett
18.  4.75 Kedin drysdale
19.  5.05 NathanaelCubes
20.  5.14 BraydenAdamsSolves
21.  5.27 JE_cubes
22.  5.31 Cale S
23.  5.43 Kacper Jędrzejuk
24.  5.50 CB21
25.  5.57 Sphericality
26.  5.63 wearephamily1719
27.  5.70 Li Xiang
28.  5.72 ichcubegerne
29.  6.03 Benyó
30.  6.10 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
31.  6.22 Brendyn Dunagan
32.  6.29 midnightcuberx
33.  6.39 Ricardo Zapata
34.  6.50 Astral Cubing 
35.  6.52 weatherman223
36.  6.59 Shadowjockey
37.  6.94 Triangles_are_cubers
38.  7.39 Lewis
39.  7.55 Nuuk cuber
40.  7.62 InlandEmpireCuber
41.  7.64 yijunleow
42.  7.70 SpeedCubing RDJ
43.  7.82 Zamirul Faris
44.  7.84 N4C0
45.  7.85 RainbowsAndStuff
46.  8.04 Sub1Hour
47.  8.09 anamazingcuber
48.  8.17 Mike Hughey
49.  8.18 AquaCuber12345
50.  8.46 MJCuber05
51.  8.53 Benjamin Bø
52.  8.77 GooseCuber
53.  9.14 Josiah Blomker
54.  9.80 sqAree
55.  9.85 Arachane
56.  10.09 SUCubing
57.  10.38 d2polld
58.  11.16 nevinscph
59.  11.71 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
60.  11.81 FB Cubing
61.  11.82 LittleLumos
62.  11.90 Jonascube
63.  12.31 sporteisvogel
64.  12.91 Cuber2s
65.  13.12 V Achyuthan
66.  13.61 DynaXT
67.  14.13 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
68.  14.32 camcuber08
69.  14.91 pb_cuber
70.  15.03 Jacck
71.  15.33 cuberswoop
72.  16.03 KellanB
73.  16.79 mrslixtor
74.  18.04 Future
75.  18.46 thomas.sch
76.  20.43 Nash171
77.  20.47 cirno
78.  28.70 Hagabalooga
79.  34.28 Isaiah Blomker
80.  DNF MartinN13


*Square-1*(56)
1.  6.95 MLGCubez
2.  7.35 Benjamin Warry
3.  8.34 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  8.47 mrsniffles01
5.  8.85 Oxzowachi
6.  9.15 Sub1Hour
7.  9.41 Cale S
8.  9.61 Charles Jerome
9.  10.02 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
10.  10.04 BradenTheMagician
11.  10.09 NoahCubing
12.  10.14 Micah Morrison
13.  10.39 Rollercoasterben 
14.  10.55 Brendyn Dunagan
15.  10.58 DesertWolf
16.  10.66 parkertrager
17.  11.39 Shadowjockey
18.  11.40 ichcubegerne
19.  11.50 BraydenAdamsSolves
20.  11.63 Luke Garrett
21.  12.01 PCCuber
22.  12.35 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
23.  13.19 darrensaito
24.  13.55 Ricardo Zapata
25.  13.59 BLCuber8
26.  13.68 NathanaelCubes
27.  15.22 MCuber
28.  16.08 Benyó
29.  16.30 Liam Wadek
30.  17.74 John_NOTgood
31.  18.08 tJardigradHe
32.  18.52 Kacper Jędrzejuk
33.  19.58 sean_cut4
34.  19.59 wearephamily1719
35.  20.16 DGCubes
36.  20.34 midnightcuberx
37.  20.44 jaysammey777
38.  22.68 Sphericality
39.  23.81 anamazingcuber
40.  24.74 weatherman223
41.  24.75 AquaCuber12345
42.  25.09 Jakub26
43.  25.17 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
44.  26.16 agradess2
45.  27.64 CB21
46.  29.48 squanbld
47.  34.32 Nuuk cuber
48.  37.37 Benjamin Bø
49.  46.02 TheEpicCuber
50.  47.95 nevinscph
51.  53.85 sporteisvogel
52.  1:00.09 theit07
53.  1:01.56 Jacck
54.  1:12.28 LittleLumos
55.  1:24.46 thomas.sch
56.  DNF cuberswoop


*Skewb*(68)
1.  2.21 Legomanz
2.  3.08 Charles Jerome
3.  3.22 Kedin drysdale


Spoiler



4.  3.35 BrianJ
5.  3.36 Cale S
6.  3.68 MLGCubez
7.  3.92 Brendyn Dunagan
8.  4.22 SpeedCubing RDJ
9.  4.48 Ty Y.
10.  4.77 darrensaito
11.  4.85 Kacper Jędrzejuk
12.  4.95 BradenTheMagician
13.  4.98 Sphericality
14.  5.12 sean_cut4
15.  5.16 Pugalan Aravintan
16.  5.21 parkertrager
17.  5.32 Triangles_are_cubers
17.  5.32 N4C0
17.  5.32 Luke Garrett
20.  5.45 MCuber
21.  5.59 vishwasankarcubing
22.  5.78 weatherman223
23.  5.80 Heewon Seo
24.  5.85 Liam Wadek
25.  5.88 d2polld
26.  5.89 tJardigradHe
27.  5.93 ichcubegerne
28.  5.95 Boris McCoy
29.  5.98 Ricardo Zapata
30.  6.16 JE_cubes
31.  6.28 Chris Van Der Brink
32.  6.52 Sub1Hour
33.  6.80 Shadowjockey
34.  6.82 DGCubes
35.  7.32 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
36.  7.41 Li Xiang
37.  7.49 BraydenAdamsSolves
38.  7.53 NathanaelCubes
39.  7.64 BLCuber8
40.  7.80 wearephamily1719
41.  7.86 Benyó
42.  7.87 CB21
43.  7.93 cuberswoop
44.  8.37 theit07
45.  8.53 Cubey_Tube
46.  8.96 John_NOTgood
47.  9.28 LittleLumos
48.  9.49 Nuuk cuber
49.  9.75 midnightcuberx
50.  9.78 Benjamin Bø
51.  9.88 MJCuber05
52.  9.97 SUCubing
53.  10.26 TheEpicCuber
54.  10.34 MrLunarWolf
55.  11.03 anamazingcuber
56.  12.30 FB Cubing
57.  12.86 Lewis
58.  14.08 nevinscph
59.  14.09 KellanB
60.  14.67 Arachane
61.  14.71 mrslixtor
62.  15.28 InlandEmpireCuber
63.  17.61 Jacck
64.  22.16 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
65.  22.32 thomas.sch
66.  26.06 pb_cuber
67.  26.65 Jonascube
68.  26.90 sporteisvogel


*Kilominx*(10)
1.  20.95 Kedin drysdale
2.  23.38 DGCubes
3.  25.53 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  30.46 BradenTheMagician
5.  33.71 Benyó
6.  35.81 Nuuk cuber
7.  36.83 CB21
8.  49.52 Shadowjockey
9.  50.72 Lewis
10.  DNF MrLunarWolf


*Mini Guildford*(9)
1.  3:49.29 Shadowjockey
2.  3:57.21 tJardigradHe
3.  3:59.63 vishwasankarcubing


Spoiler



4.  4:17.88 ichcubegerne
5.  4:18.82 Benyó
6.  5:52.19 CB21
7.  6:39.02 John_NOTgood
8.  7:37.99 Benjamin Bø
9.  9:03.62 Arachane


*Redi Cube*(8)
1.  7.73 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  10.14 DGCubes
3.  14.52 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  23.28 InlandEmpireCuber
5.  27.90 Mike Hughey
6.  31.89 CB21
7.  41.92 Jacck
8.  44.39 Shadowjockey


*Master Pyraminx*(7)
1.  26.00 DGCubes
2.  31.50 ichcubegerne
3.  51.59 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  53.04 Benyó
5.  1:11.36 Jacck
6.  1:19.84 InlandEmpireCuber
7.  1:32.43 CB21


*15 Puzzle*(7)
1.  16.97 ichcubegerne
2.  18.62 Li Xiang
3.  24.58 linus.sch


Spoiler



4.  32.17 MatsBergsten
5.  32.36 N4C0
6.  44.56 Shadowjockey
7.  56.64 CB21


*Speed Fewest Moves*(5)
1.  54.22 CB21
2.  54.45 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
3.  55.42 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  DNF Shadowjockey
4.  DNF Gan11Cuber


*Mirror Blocks*(8)
1.  15.61 BradenTheMagician
2.  16.03 Valken
3.  21.78 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  39.45 grumble367
5.  47.62 Zamirul Faris
6.  1:08.42 CB21
7.  1:19.77 InlandEmpireCuber
8.  DNF linus.sch


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  1:58.43 DGCubes
2.  4:57.71 thomas.sch
3.  5:11.14 CB21

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(4)
1.  18.93 TipsterTrickster 
2.  24.42 Charles Jerome
3.  34.66 Kit Clement


Spoiler



4.  3:39.50 CB21



*Contest results*(210)
1.  941 ichcubegerne
2.  923 Shadowjockey
3.  902 darrensaito


Spoiler



4.  900 BradenTheMagician
5.  891 tJardigradHe
6.  850 Benyó
7.  816 Luke Garrett
8.  813 parkertrager
9.  794 BrianJ
10.  786 MLGCubez
11.  769 Zamirul Faris
12.  761 Brendyn Dunagan
13.  741 sean_cut4
14.  735 NathanaelCubes
15.  705 Liam Wadek
16.  684 CB21
17.  653 DGCubes
18.  597 nevinscph
19.  589 Heewon Seo
20.  586 Nuuk cuber
21.  575 Charles Jerome
22.  574 Sub1Hour
22.  574 anamazingcuber
24.  573 MCuber
25.  566 G2013
26.  552 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
27.  542 Sphericality
28.  517 wearephamily1719
29.  506 John_NOTgood
30.  502 sigalig
31.  491 Kacper Jędrzejuk
32.  485 Arachane
33.  483 Ricardo Zapata
34.  475 cuberkid10
35.  472 Triangles_are_cubers
36.  462 sqAree
37.  448 Cale S
38.  446 jaysammey777
39.  438 weatherman223
40.  433 midnightcuberx
41.  416 Astral Cubing 
42.  412 yijunleow
43.  410 Boris McCoy
44.  406 Benjamin Bø
45.  403 AidanNoogie
46.  399 InlandEmpireCuber
47.  395 Mantas Urbanavicius
48.  388 BraydenAdamsSolves
49.  385 DLXCubing
50.  384 Dream Cubing
51.  380 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
52.  376 JE_cubes
53.  371 vishwasankarcubing
54.  370 Legomanz
55.  360 MartinN13
56.  329 theit07
57.  315 Jscuber
58.  310 TipsterTrickster 
59.  306 d2polld
60.  305 Michael DeLaRosa
61.  292 PCCuber
62.  290 Cubey_Tube
62.  290 Josiah Blomker
62.  290 LittleLumos
65.  288 VJW
65.  288 ExultantCarn
67.  287 jihu1011
68.  282 Kedin drysdale
69.  281 mrsniffles01
70.  280 BLCuber8
71.  269 Mattia Pasquini
72.  268 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
73.  259 Chris Van Der Brink
73.  259 NoahCubing
73.  259 Li Xiang
76.  255 Micah Morrison
77.  250 abhijat
77.  250 Jacck
79.  237 SpeedCubing RDJ
79.  237 GenTheThief
81.  231 Keroma12
82.  229 Gan11Cuber
83.  222 Skewb_Cube
84.  218 brad711
85.  216 FB Cubing
85.  216 Ontricus
87.  214 abunickabhi
88.  213 N4C0
89.  211 Lewis
90.  210 Antto Pitkänen
90.  210 mihnea3000
92.  209 AquaCuber12345
92.  209 pizzacrust
94.  207 FaLoL
94.  207 Imran Rahman
96.  204 SteelyTheCuber
97.  201 FishyIshy
98.  199 Ty Y.
99.  198 apollocube
99.  198 V Achyuthan
101.  197 sporteisvogel
101.  197 Cuber2s
103.  187 camcuber08
103.  187 2017LAMB06
105.  186 revaldoah
106.  184 KingCanyon
107.  183 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
108.  182 BlueAcidball
109.  178 Jakub26
110.  176 Jrg
111.  172 Fred Lang
112.  160 Valken
112.  160 Christopher Fandrich
114.  158 MatsBergsten
114.  158 ican97
116.  155 Winfaza
117.  154 TheCubingAddict980
118.  153 SUCubing
119.  151 thomas.sch
120.  149 xyzzy
121.  148 White KB
121.  148 MrLunarWolf
123.  147 JChambers13
123.  147 thatkid
125.  146 dylpickle123780
126.  143 Brendan Bakker
126.  143 Poorcuber09
128.  139 linus.sch
129.  135 qaz
130.  134 breadears
130.  134 AndrewT99
132.  130 agradess2
133.  128 JoXCuber
134.  127 Sellerie11
135.  126 cuberswoop
136.  122 50ph14
137.  120 20luky3
138.  119 Jonascube
139.  118 RainbowsAndStuff
140.  116 asacuber
141.  114 DesertWolf
142.  113 Rollercoasterben 
143.  110 RaFperm
143.  110 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
145.  108 oliverpallo
146.  107 One Wheel
147.  106 lumes2121
148.  103 trangium
149.  102 pb_cuber
150.  101 sarvagya
151.  100 Caleb Rogers
152.  98 cubesolver7
153.  91 Mike Hughey
154.  90 Hagabalooga
155.  86 KellanB
155.  86 squanbld
157.  83 GooseCuber
158.  81 Petri Krzywacki
159.  80 Cozy
159.  80 Vlad Hordiienko
161.  79 Enoch Jiang
161.  79 CFOP INC
161.  79 freshcuber.de
164.  78 Cubing Forever
165.  77 Heath Flick
166.  76 dhafin
167.  74 trav1
168.  73 CubeRed
168.  73 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
170.  71 Isaiah Scott
170.  71 MJCuber05
170.  71 Rubika-37-021204
173.  68 DynaXT
174.  67 arctan
175.  62 LwBigcubes
175.  62 SussyGobu9911
177.  59 Dylan Swarts
177.  59 Benjamin Warry
179.  57 Rusty05
179.  57 RyanSoh
181.  56 Pugalan Aravintan
181.  56 Oxzowachi
181.  56 John Benwell
184.  55 Josh_
184.  55 Socket911nb
186.  51 hydynn
187.  45 ElyasCubing
187.  45 MuaazCubes
189.  43 Future
190.  38 zakikaz
191.  37 SpeedCuberSUB30
192.  34 cubingmom2
192.  34 Simon31415
194.  31 aamiel
195.  30 TheEpicCuber
196.  27 filmip
197.  24 OJ Cubing
198.  23 bulkocuber
199.  20 mrslixtor
200.  18 Jos.F
201.  16 Emma_The_Capricorn
202.  14 Nash171
203.  11 OriEy
203.  11 Isaiah Blomker
205.  10 GT8590
205.  10 Joshy123
207.  8 grumble367
208.  7 Ultimatecuber0814
209.  6 cirno
209.  6 Kit Clement


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 7, 2021)

210 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 28!

That means our winner this week is *wearephamily1719!* Congratulations!!


----------

